# DC Rogue vs Burton TWC



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Or at least does anyone know if the shrink technology on the TWC boots help reduce heel and toe drag significantly like it says?


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Edit: I meant DC Rogan not Rogue


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I ride TWC boots. 

They are smaller for sure. However, I did not really compare the footprint with other models. All I can say is that I wear size 12, have a wide board and could totally have bought a non-wide and be ok.

I have about 30 days on them and they still look new. I bought them because they were the most comfortable (for me) traditional lace boots under $300.

If you buy online make sure the store has a good return policy. You NEED to be 100% comfortable in your boots.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, and those 2 will fit very differently. Burtons are the most comfortable for my feet and I just can't stand being in DCs.

It all depends on *your feet*!


----------

